# Isobel Kuhn, was she reformed?



## Sviata Nich (Jul 17, 2011)

She was raised in a Presbytrian home, although did not know Christ until she was in University. She graduated valedictorian of her class at Moody Bible Institute. She later became a missionary to the Lisu people. I have tried to find out - without any success - where she should on the doctrines of grace. Does anybody know something about where she stood on the matter?


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 17, 2011)

I was roommates with Isobel Kuhn's grand daughter, and I knew Kuhn's daughter personally. They were heavily influenced by Keswick teaching. Moody was of the Keswick persuasion and at the time Kuhn was there, that would have been the primary doctrine. If you are unaware of that teaching, it sometimes called "deeper life" teaching and the movement was started in Keswick, England where it got its name. It is not in line with the doctrines of grace.

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------

If it is of any interest to you, three of her grandchildren ended up as missionaries in Nepal and Thailand (at least for a period of time), they were all serving under a mission called "The Great Commission" which was Keswick.

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------

One more thought. I loved the book "By Searching" which left a deep impression on me as a teenager. I was delighted when I ended up rooming with Kuhn's grand daughter. She, her brothers and her parents were lovely christian people. I've lost touch with them, but last I heard Kuhn's daughter and son-in-law are now gone, too.

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------


----------



## Sviata Nich (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, that's amazing! I bet you would have heard a lot of stories! I knew she liked Hudson but not that she was heavily influenced by the Keswick stuff. Thank you very much!


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 18, 2011)

Sviata Nich said:


> Wow, that's amazing! I bet you would have heard a lot of stories! I knew she liked Hudson but not that she was heavily influenced by the Keswick stuff. Thank you very much!



You're very welcome. It put me on a search to see if I could locate my old roommate. I'm still looking, the last news I could find was that she was volunteering with a mission in Thailand and that her father was still alive. He would now be 96.


----------

